# Cron geht nicht



## wachteldonk (6. September 2008)

ich  habe einen cron eingerichtet der per wget ein php script ausführt. ALlerdings passiert nix. Wie kann ich festelen woran das liegt?


----------



## TenBaseT (6. September 2008)

du meinst, bei der Programmasuführung kommt es zu Fehlern? Die cron selbst läuft?

Normalerweise werden Meldungen (z.B. Fehlermeldungen) in die Mailbox geschrieben. Es könnte auch das ein oder andere Logfile existieren.

Wenn nicht, dann führe das Kommando so aus

```
MeinProg param1 param2 2>1 >/tmp/mein.log
```
 2>1 bedeutet, dass die Fehlerausgabe über die Standardausgabe erfolgt und die wird nach /tmp/mein.log umgeleitetl

Welche Distribution benutzt du?


----------



## wachteldonk (6. September 2008)

ich weis es halt nicht. Wenn ich den Befehl auf der Konsole oder im Browser eingebe funktioniert allesa  aber per Cron erzeugt er keine Daten, was er sonst macht8:

wenn ich mail aufrufe sagt er mir: keine mail für root


----------



## wachteldonk (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine Mailversand am Anfang des Sriptes eingebaut. Kommt aber nix Welchen User, Gruppe chmod sollte man nehmen? Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## TenBaseT (7. September 2008)

wachteldonk hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich den Befehl auf der Konsole oder im Browser eingebe funktioniert allesa  aber per Cron erzeugt er keine Daten, was er sonst macht



Welche Cron hast du genommen? Eine Cron ist immer einem User zugeordnet, d.h. jeder user kann eine cron haben. Bei Fedora stehen die alle unter /var/spool/cron Wird bei deinem System ähnlich sein.


```
crontab -l
```
listet deine cron des aktuellen Users 

```
crontab -l -u username
```
listet die crontab von username. Für diese Option benötigst du root Rechte.


----------



## kalle123456 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie du dein wget aufrufst, aber ich kann dir zeigen wie ich es mache.

Ausgabe crontab -l

```
0-59/5 * * * * /usr/local/bin/mein_wget_script.sh
```
mein_wget_script.sh sollte ausführbar sein (chmod 744)

Der Inhalt von mein_wget_script.sh


```
#!/bin/sh
wget -q --spider "http://meine_domain.de/mein_script.php"
```

Danach sollte es gehen 

Gruss


----------

